# Hey from Ohio!



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

:welcomesign:to A T.Great site sure you will enjoy it.
Where you from in Ohio?


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

*Welcome*

:usa:

Welcome to AT


----------



## Buckstar25 (Aug 28, 2007)

S.E. Ohio.


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

Buckstar25 said:


> S.E. Ohio.



Where in S.E. Ohio, I live in N.E. but have property in S.E. Noble/Guernsey line.


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Ohio*

CLOSE TO MARIETTA ? I'M JUST UP RIVER FROM THERE.:wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Buckstar25 (Aug 28, 2007)

Yep I am in dover/new phila area. We have property also in Guernsey county. Awesome hunting, I have been hunting that property for @ 25 years. I fish down on the Ohio and Muskingum rivers, Devols run and from East liverpool to Marietta.


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

Buckstar25 said:


> Yep I am in dover/new phila area. We have property also in Guernsey county. Awesome hunting, I have been hunting that property for @ 25 years. I fish down on the Ohio and Muskingum rivers, Devols run and from East liverpool to Marietta.


Great down there. My place is by Quaker City/Salesville.


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

Welcome to AT, fellow Ohioan!


----------



## Buckstar25 (Aug 28, 2007)

Right, we get off there at the Adult store exit and run the back way to Devola.


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

Buckstar25 said:


> Right, we get off there at the Adult store exit and run the back way to Devola.



Yup, know where ya mean.


----------



## Buckstar25 (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok I can't believe how many users are on this site!


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

Buckstar25 said:


> Ok I can't believe how many users are on this site!



Its pretty huge!


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Blue Rock State Park Area, Here


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Buckstar25. Have fun here.


----------



## rbeddy (Jun 27, 2007)

welcome...our property is just north of quaker city...i use that exit off of 70 but didn't notice the bookstore:wink:


----------



## lilminnesotangl (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Archery talk, I hope you'll stop by the mutantville forum and say hi :wave:


----------



## 454CasullOhio (Jun 30, 2007)

rbeddy said:


> welcome...our property is just north of quaker city...i use that exit off of 70 but didn't notice the bookstore:wink:


How'd ya know it was a bookstore??????????????


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------

